# Clogged Augers



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I love my 2013 Honda HS1332TAS, EXCEPT for its tendency to load up the augers and climb over the snow. I'm at the point of wanting to trade it in over this problem, despite how amazing the engine and tracks have been.

Does ANYONE experience this with other makes?

I've owned plenty of machines, including two different tractor-mount two-stage machines, and have NEVER had this problem. 

This Honda has been doing this for at least the last few years. I don't recall having this happen when I first bought it.

Mike


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

All the grass caught around your auger serrations is probably at least a contributing factor.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That happened with mine today. I have seen that with other manufacturers machines.
It was because of the type of snow and the temperature that caused it.
I went back out tonight when the temperature got colder and didn't have that problem.
The air was a little drier with the colder temps, so the snow was a little bit drier and more frozen. Earlier today is was around or a little above freezing with some wet snow coming down causing it to 'Slush up' and that is what caused it. It caked up like a drum, blocking the snow from getting pushed back and blocking it from going to the impeller. It was even sprayed with 'Fluid Film'. I'm wondering if that may have caused some of it because I noticed it more when it is sprayed with the fluid film than when it isn't.
Also a possibility it happens more with the thinner auger 'Ribbons' than it does with thicker 'Ribbons' because the snow can accumulate between the ribbons and the auger shaft because there is more room for it to build up and get stuck there and 'Packed in'.
The snow was the good 'Packing' type snow that is when it usually happens, a little bit wet but not too wet.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

same issue with a toro powermax, it got to where i took the clog stick and cleaned it out, earlier when it was a dry powder no problem as it got a bit wetter it clogged up. it's more the snow than the machine IMM


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Make sure the auger belt isn't slipping in heavy wet snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If this is happening all the time instead of certain weather conditions ( where it happens to all blowers ) there is sumting else going on here.

I use Fluid Film which helps a lot. Also mentioned was belt tension . Fast RPMs should be 3600 +/- 150

I really don'tknow what else. Hopefully we will get more opinions.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have had this happen, although not nearly as bad, when using a machine that was stored in a heated garage and then immediately blowing snow. The snow will freeze itself to the warmer augers and slowly build up with use. I now always bring the machine outside and let it sit for 10 or 15 minutes to "cool off" before blowing snow. I also find that Fluid Film definitely helps with snow sticking to the rakes and auger housing.

It sounds like the unique snow conditions were the issue in your case though, based on several seasoned experts also experiencing the same thing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

It used to happen frequently with the rusty augers on my HS80. It happens only rarely with the shiny new augers on my HSS1332. When warm weather comes, pull the augers, clean them up with a flap wheel or similar device and give them a few coats of a nice glossy enamel. Wax them when the paint sets.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade to the HSS1332. But, as much as I'd miss the Honda engine, I'd move to an Ariens if I thought it would solve this problem.

For this storm, I staged the blower in my unheated garage. The outdoor temp was 32 F the whole 4 hours I was using the blower last night. 

I store the machine in the shed, and normally operate it out of there (it's even colder in there), and have definitely had the same problem. 

With the horrible way this rides up and over deep dense snow, I thought this just needed more weight up front, especially since this has a cab installed.

I have no idea how to check belt tension, especially looking for a difference when loaded with snow.

Mike


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Part of the spring prep here includes a thorough cleaning in the bucket and auger, and touch-up painting followed by a couple coats of paint sealant (synthetic car wax...) It gets the sealant again whenever snow starts to build up in the bucket, augers or the chute. Makes a huge difference. Mine is stored in the heated workbay between uses, so needs to sit out in the cold for a bit before attacking snow. the paint sealant makes that all but unnecessary though. 

Do the impeller mod when you have the chance. Getting snow out the back keeps it from getting packed so tight in the augers.


----------



## tek9tim (Jan 17, 2021)

I blew a bunch of wet, heavy snow with no issues with my Ariens Rapidtrack 32 the other day. Just saying.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You also have to figure not only the type of snow when it packed up like that, but how deep was the snow when it happened.
When my problem occurred I was working in depths of snow that was at or above my auger housing and many areas it was at the top of fuel tank heights and almost to the top of the discharge chute, so I was doing a lot of 'Tunneling' and burying the machine when it was occurring, and the snow was the type that very 'packing' semi wet at just above freezing temps. 
When I went out later as it got below freezing, I didn't have the problem anymore. The snow appeared to 'Dry out' more as it became a little more frozen with the lower temperatures.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

The snow at the EOD (and our several hundred feet of sidewalk) was over the housing, at least as tall as the drift cutter crossbar. Dense is putting it very mildly.

I'm not convinced that the belt is slipping, as the discharge was blowing out just fine. Again, is there a way to test this (with a simulated load)?

Still, I reject that this is the snow's fault. These things should be able to eat through it.

Mike


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In the original post, it is evident the grass ingested added to the scenario of compacted snow in the auger.

Keeping the bucket at a proper adjusted height ... having the augers, bucket and impeller housing clean and sprayed with a slick/slippery silicone, or a good wax, fluid film, or the such, ( be careful, as some silicone is not intended for painted surfaces) is the way to keep the snow flowing.

My restored 10000 series Ariens, with the newly painted gloss bucket and chute, properly sprayed with a slick slippery material, throws even the wet stuff.

I actually just put some ultra slippery silicone spray in my Amazon cart, for use with painted, metal, etc. surfaces. Clean and slippery win the battle with snow throwing.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Mike, do you think that taking smaller bites in the kind of snow we had may have helped at all?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> I love my 2013 Honda HS1332TAS, EXCEPT for its tendency to load up the augers and climb over the snow. I'm at the point of wanting to trade it in over this problem, despite how amazing the engine and tracks have been.
> 
> Does ANYONE experience this with other makes?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

oneacer said:


> In the original post, it is evident the grass ingested added to the scenario of compacted snow in the auger.
> 
> Keeping the bucket at a proper adjusted height ... having the augers, bucket and impeller housing clean and sprayed with a slick/slippery silicone, or a good wax, fluid film, or the such, ( be careful, as some silicone is not intended for painted surfaces) is the way to keep the snow flowing.
> 
> ...


My 10000 doesn't even need that to throw wet stuff, but admittedly, it wouldn't hurt. But none of those steps will stop the augur clogging. My HS622 does the same.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

ST1100A said:


> Also a possibility it happens more with the thinner auger 'Ribbons' than it does with thicker 'Ribbons' because the snow can accumulate between the ribbons and the auger shaft because there is more room for it to build up and get stuck there and 'Packed in'.


Bingo. Larger gaps in the old Ariens blowers proves your point. Isn't it odd how manufacturers make things that don't work as they should?
Or don't work as well as they used to? Not only that, but those heavier bars that constitute an old Ariens' augurs are much heavier than the new ones, so now Ariens sells a 11 pound bar you attach to the top of the blower to make up for the weight they cut out by using lighter-weight materials! What a great engineering ploy,eh? My 10000 augurs will clog up a bit, but never to the point it won't dig anymore!
But it is good to help others before oneself, so I am willing to trade my superior 724 Ariens for the defective 1332, straight up. I hope he has a shop manual for it.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

The grass had nothing to do with it, I do the grassy areas last. This clogged on the asphalt. 

Other than the first pass (obviously), I only take half passes when it's deep and heavy.

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Tempting trade offers. No service manual, is that a deal-breaker for you? Maybe I can throw in a case of beer?

Mike


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade to the HSS1332. But, as much as I'd miss the Honda engine, I'd move to an Ariens if I thought it would solve this problem.
> 
> ...


Mike, you are just finding out what I have also discovered: Those Hondas are cute as hell, start immediately but still, there's always a fly in the ointment. I've found similar results with their lawnmowers and tillers, as well. I am beginning to suspect a Honda 'Emperor has no clothes' situation.
To explain: Everyone is told how great Hondas are, even though they are extremely high initial cost and parts are atrociously expensive, if you can find them at all. So, someone buys that expensive machine. Then they find the little peccadilloes with their operation, such as we have here on this thread. Frankly, are those folks now going to say, 'I spent big bucks, but was fooled'? No. They go on with the ruse to save face. And THAT'S why Honda's have such high re-sale values, the owner perpetuates the ruse until after they sell the machine to other folks who haven't yet been woke to the ruse. They unknowingly agree the Honda is a wonderfully 'clothed' machine and pay the exorbitant re-sale price. And the cycle repeats itself.

But hey, my fault is I think I can make anything run better, so that's why I'm coming to take that POS off your hands and supply you, even up, my Ariens.
Look at all the complaints on new Ariens on this site! Too light, too complicated. You don't want that, do you? There isn't an easier machine to work on than mine. I know, I should ask for a few bucks, as I am taking on a 'problem child' and losing a classic, but we have to go out of our way for each other now and then.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Tempting trade offers. No service manual, is that a deal-breaker for you? Maybe I can throw in a case of beer?
> 
> Mike


Well, seeing how information from a Honda Shop Manual is treated like state secrets, even here on this site, I pause. But so far I've figured out the entire front end of a HS622 with information dribbled out here like bread crumbs through a dark forest, so I am emboldened to go ahead and close the deal, my friend. 
Welcome to the ranks of those whose scales have fallen from their eyes!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

schneetag said:


> Mike, do you think that taking smaller bites in the kind of snow we had may have helped at all?


It's a 1332 HONDA! it's not supposed to take little bites!


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, this page from the owners manual says it all (except it doesn't mention augers clogging ANYWHERE in the whole manual).

Firstly, this cartoon guy must represent a 12-year old (otherwise, who can reach the handles so easily, but I digress...).

Seriously, if the snow is packed hard enough to support the machine, let alone me, it's time for a front end loader, not a snowblower.

Sounds like what I really need is an old Ariens, with a new Honda engine. And tank tracks for my hill...

Mike


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Tempting trade offers. No service manual, is that a deal-breaker for you? Maybe I can throw in a case of beer?
> 
> Mike





mikeinri said:


> Well, this page from the owners manual says it all (except it doesn't mention augers clogging ANYWHERE in the whole manual).
> 
> Firstly, this cartoon guy must represent a 12-year old (otherwise, who can reach the handles so easily, but I digress...).
> 
> ...


I have that picture in my manual, as well. Your comments mirrored mine when I saw that diagram. 
I would be curious what is available to convert the Ariens 10000 to tracks. It appears on the new Ariens 'drive and two-bogey's' track set-up that conversion should be doable.
And these pages have very few complaints about the Predator engines.....


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a Predator on a logsplitter (repowered after the original Briggs crankcase ventilated, yes my fault). That thing has been great too.

The Honda with the tracks pulls me up my driveway (hill)...

Mike


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Coat hangers don't help..


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Got two of these machines and I live in Southern NH and have businesses in Acton, MA and Bedford, MA and as far as I remember you are from MA as well. I have never had this issue with either of my machines. The HS1332 is at the top of the Honda snowblower pyramid. I use my machines to clear up properties that have hard plowed in snow without an issue, never had an issue with machine riding up etc, if it indicates that it will ride up then that is usually due to the snow being packed in harder than usual. 

Your machine either needs the belt tension adjusted or it may need a new impeller bearing. Clearly the augers are picking up more snow than the impeller can throw out, another issue might be bent impeller due to impact with a hard object.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm in south central MA. The density can get ugly.

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tek9tim said:


> I blew a bunch of wet, heavy snow with no issues with my Ariens Rapidtrack 32 the other day. Just saying.


And your auger spirals are likely not rusty/contaminated. That's what we're discussing here, not brands... That's like saying you can't drive fast in a Porsche with flat tires.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> Well, seeing how information from a Honda Shop Manual is treated like state secrets, even here on this site, I pause. But so far I've figured out the entire front end of a HS622 with information dribbled out here like bread crumbs through a dark forest, so I am emboldened to go ahead and close the deal, my friend.
> Welcome to the ranks of those whose scales have fallen from their eyes!


Its a conspiracy. we know all about your 622 but you do not belong to the Honda Illuminatti.....pay your dues first grasshopper.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

[Sarcasm] Mike, if you are up for trades I am local and have a very nice 1988 Yamaha YS624W I could trade you, its about time you ditch the Honda red and join the Yamaha Blue[/Sarcasm]




















Jokes aside, PM me; If I am in the area I can stop by and glance at your machine and let you know what might be the issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> [Sarcasm] Mike, if you are up for trades I am local and have a very nice 1988 Yamaha YS624W I could trade you, its about time you ditch the Honda red and join the Yamaha Blue[/Sarcasm]
> 
> 
> View attachment 175126
> ...


I'd love to get a Yamaha. One near me aYT624 but 800 buckerooski . winter price. plus availability of parts scare me.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

PM sent. 

Blue IS my favorite color, lol...

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

tabora said:


> And your auger spirals are likely not rusty/contaminated...


We have a storm coming tomorrow. I doubt I can paint today, as it's only in the 30s F here today, and will only get colder.

Assuming rust is the problem, is there anything I can buy off the shelf today (at Lowe's, etc.) to help lube this up (that I can expect to work) before the next storm cleanup tomorrow???

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Cleaned out the grass and residual dirt. 

As you can see, not much paint left in the impeller chamber. The impeller blades look OK to my untrained eye.

The auger housing has some worn paint, but definitely looks better than the impeller area.

Mike


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered Liquid Wrench M914 .. ultra slick silicone spray. Recommended for blowers, metal, painted surfaces, etc,. etc.....(Works on painted surface as well, as some silicone is not recommended for painted surface)

If you cant get that, use a spray wax, any spray silicone (as your not going to damage that paint ... ), or anything you can grab, ... spray Pam, Fluid Film, Lowes usually carries a spray for snowblowers, but I am sure it will be out of stock.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks, wound up at TSC, grabbed a can of the Liquid Wrench silicone spray, will give that a shot.

Our forecast for this storm is all over the place in terms of amounts (anywhere from 3 to 9 inches have been forecast), but while it'll go down into the low 20s tonight, it'll be hovering around 32 F while it's snowing. Great...

Mike


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

FWIW, I use WD-40.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I thought I saw that WC had adjusted us to 8-12 in. before they finished up for the day today. I'll know for sure by the time the storm winds up tomorrow night. 

Hope everything works out better for you tomorrow, Mike.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I've stopped watching. Every source/channel seems to drastically change the forecast at least every six hours, and none agree with one another. My guess? 1-12 inches, LOL...

Mike


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Maybe it's me, but it looks like the impeller and auger surfaces that actually push the snow have NO paint on their surface. Sprays may help get you through the season, but over the summer these need a good painting. One thing I'll be trying this summer on my bits with new paint is applying ceramic coating that can be found for relatively cheap online (if you don't look at the high-end stuff) and supposedly lasts for multiple seasons.



mikeinri said:


> View attachment 175163
> View attachment 175164


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

mikeinri said:


> I've stopped watching. Every source/channel seems to drastically change the forecast at least every six hours, and none agree with one another. My guess? 1-12 inches, LOL...
> 
> Mike


lol, 1-12 inches. That's a good one! The latest this morning was that it was supposed to start as rain, and turn to snow. Except it started as snow, and is still snowing here on the north shore. At least they were half right. It's been rain along the south shore.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

No rain here. The snow started at around 10, pretty light until 11:30, then the huge flakes started coming down fast. We have close to 2 inches already, very wet and heavy. 29 degrees at the moment. 

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

7 inches so far. Temps is hovering at 29. The top 3/4 of the snow is light and moved pretty easily with a shovel.

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

When should I spray the silicone, BTW? Well in advance of going out to blow, or right before?

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> When should I spray the silicone, BTW? Well in advance of going out to blow, or right before?


Both? Prep and dry and then another protective coat?


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, I sprayed it all over the augers, impeller, housing, and chute. Let it sit for about 20 minutes before blowing (while I cleared off and shoveled around a car in the driveway).

Blew snow for about an hour (temp was 27 F), 8 inches of medium weight snow, except at the end of the driveway, which was as high as the auger housing, and like wet cement at the bottom.

I haven't done the full length of the sidewalk (or mailbox on the other side of the street) yet, which is the same depth and consistency as the EOD. Also haven't done much on grass yet.

Results in pic below. Had some snow stuck to the augers and housing, but nothing like the other day. I'm not sure that it was really the silicone spray, or the lighter (and less depth of) snow.

Mike


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

It looks to be an improvement from what you had the other day ... I am still a believer that that grass you have in there acts as a binding agent in the snow, as well as I see it attached to your auger ends, thus attracting more snow from slicing and sliding smoothly off your augers.

If I were you, I would be putting some down pressure on the handle bars when crossing over that grass or hay area, thus not digging into it like you are.

I think another spray next time will give you even better results, but that is really not that bad.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> Results in pic below.





oneacer said:


> If I were you, I would be putting some down pressure on the handle bars when crossing over that grass or hay area, thus not digging into it like you are.


Maybe some side skids would help, too...


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm definitely planning to add side shoes, my dealer was out of them when I asked a few weeks ago. At the time, they said there was an indefinite backorder on those (and most other parts) due to covid shutting down factories. 

I haven't tried too hard to look for them from other sources, although I did find the long Arnold plastic "universal" ones locally at Lowe's. 

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> I haven't tried too hard to look for them from other sources


Reminder: Honda skid slots/holes are on 60mm (2-3/8") centers...
eBay is your friend: honda skids | eBay


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Blew snow for another 60-90 minutes tonight, ranging from the sidewalks (auger bucket depth), mailbox (higher than that), and backyard (compressed to 6 inches since yesterday's storm).

Temps in the lower 20s, the snow flew like dry powder. Pic below when I was done (I did re-apply the silicone before blowing).

At this point, I'm not declaring victory, as I haven't encountered the deep/wet stuff that started this thread, but I'm optimistic...

Mike


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

People were suggesting that you repaint the augers. If you do, have it repainted with "Dupont - Imron'. That is an industrial 'Polyurethane' paint coating that is slippery and wont need a spray coating of silicone or anything else once it is on your augers. You will never need things like 'Fluid Film' on it, that would just wipe off and not stick to Imron.
It is an expensive paint and very durable. You will have to find a body shop who is qualified to paint 'Imron'
"Imron' is now made by 'Axalta' company, but a lot of body shops that know what they are doing would know if you ask for 'Dupont'. Just ask for 'Imron' paint.
As mentioned, it is a very expensive paint, and it is well worth the money and by far much better and longer lasting than any 'Ceramic' coatings applied to paint. The ceramic might not even stick to the 'Imron' because of how slippery it can become and durable the finish is which lasts much longer than any 'Ceramic' coating will, that has to be re-applied every so often.
Your 'Ceramic can flake off if it is chipped, which is common in a snowblower auger housing, where 'Imron' is flexible and resists chips and scratches extremely well and 'Bonds' very well on metal when it is applied properly.


----------



## mml4 (Feb 19, 2015)

Go to a supermarket or a hardware store and get yourself a container of acrylic (water soluble) floor wax, the type used on linoleum or asbestos tile floors.. Take a paint brush and coat the rakes ,the inside of the bucket and the inside of the chute. Just slather it on -It will build up and turn slightly white. No more clogs!! @ coats with drying time in between will do it.
Marc


----------



## mml4 (Feb 19, 2015)

i forgot to mention-The liquid wax application will last one to two seasons!
Marc


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you apply the wax when it's below freezing?

Mike


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

This sounds like a good idea. I can see it helping to preserve the inside of the bucket longer term too. Thanks, mm14!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be getting the M914 Liquid Wrench Friday, ...

Heck, most people can go under their sink and grab that spray furniture wax they never use, or in the cupboard and grab the Pam they never use, or in the garage and grab that spray wax bottle, etc., etc.....

Yeah, ideally, in a perfect world, you would dismantle it, sand, prime, paint with a nice glossy surface, ... but just not an option for the masses.

Bottom line, is you want that surface as slick and slippery where water/snow just beads and rolls from.

In my researching, I came across this, which sounds very interesting for the blower scenario.....









Extreme Glide Polish


The slickest polish on the market for Dryland Tiles, Revolution Tiles, Slide Boards & Shooting Pads!




www.hockeyshot.com


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like a product that could work very well and may hold up longer than other spray on products. 

Do you know if the glide polish is safe for painted surfaces?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I think next time I am in Walmart, I am going to grab a cheap can of furniture polish, like Great Value brand of Pledge, etc., .... nothing to lose and only a couple of bucks. 

Actually, since I have been using the Turtle Wax Spray Wax, I cant remember any clogs?

Who knows?? whatever works for cheap is a good thing. ...


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

The main reason I've been using WD-40 is because I always always have a can sitting on the shelf. I just grab it and spray away. It seems to work well enough. I have to spray the buckets every time I go out though. If a wax treatment lasts longer...


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Not only that, but my yard is more of a marathon, not uncommon for me to be blowing for 2-4 hours to get everything done. I can't imagine any spray-on product is going to last that whole time, friction alone would probably take it off, but after how long?

Mike


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

Good question. To be honest, I don't expect that in my case, the WD-40 lasts very long. I guess it's more of a case of doing what I can to make everything go more smoothly before I head out. FWIW, I spray the old snow shovel too. It does prevent any snow from sticking for a bit.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I just painted bacon grease on the inside of my housing & chute!
I'll report back my findings.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I like bacon.... Maybe that'll smell nice when blowing, LOL...

Mike


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Rooskie said:


> I just painted bacon grease on the inside of my housing & chute!
> I'll report back my findings.



Canadian bacon???


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Stay away from bears with your snowblower. I don't think a bear will make it out the chute.


----------



## Basswelder (Jan 25, 2021)

Six Pack said:


> All the grass caught around your auger serrations is probably at least a contributing factor.


Probably need a new belt. Try tightening it up, but possibly it’s too deep into the sheaves


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

We have 3"-8" of snow tomorrow, Thursday. I'm going out today and buy some Liquid Wrench M914 silicone spray and try it on my chute. I'm low on my last bottle of silicone anyway.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have an impellar kit on my MTD with Preditor. Never had chute clogging but when we got that big storm a few weeks ago I was getting auger clogging. In 7 years with this machine that has never happened. I tend to go faster than I should and my impatients retaught me to go slower and take smaller cuts on the deep and wet snow. Just slowing down helped tremendously. But after reading these posts I may run out and get some Silicon spray or floor wax spray and give it a try. It may help me go a bit faster on the wet heavy and deep stuff. Thanks to all who shared!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> I just painted bacon grease on the inside of my housing & chute!
> I'll report back my findings.


It works as well as any other. Threw for a good distance until the augur clutch failed.
It's best to paint it on while the grease is warm and the chute is cold. You can pour the remainder down the impeller hole.
There are more wildlife footprints in the snow, I've noticed of late.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

I was always told WD-40 coat the whole chute and blade area. Helps keep snow from sticking and will help keep water from clinging which also helps keep anything from rusting.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I use silicone but guess wax might stick better like Fluid Film.
To the OP; is your garage warm or heated? Too warm augers and housing don't help. I think my manual says something about letting the machine acclimate for a little bit.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

The garage is not heated, and not particularly warm. This does seem to be worse during warmer storms (30-32 F). This has happened even when I was operating out of the very cold shed.

Besides spraying on the silicone, I'm going to try and peek in there more often. Usually I keep blowing until it runs out of gas.

Mike


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I didn't take a new pic, but we had our first plowable storm of the season last Friday, and the auger was full again when I finished.

The snow was only about 8-10 inches deep, and mostly light and fluffy, except by the road where salt mixed in and made it wet.

Temps were in the upper 20s F.

The blower didn't climb, and the chute didn't clog, but the auger was full when I finished (ran for the better part of 2 hours, about one tank of gas).

So the problem hasn't cured itself (surprise, surprise)...

I mentioned this problem to someone, who suggested that maybe there's a loose belt.

This is the beginning of Season #10 on this blower, and these symptoms seem to have started about 4-5 years ago (looking back at some old posts). This is the original belt, and I've never adjusted it.

*Could this be as simple as a weak / loose belt???*

I looked for a YouTube video for how to replace or adjust a belt on this unit (HS1332TAS), not finding one.

Ideas???

Mike


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

It certainly makes sense to check the belt and replace it if it's not looking good. But that same belt powers the impeller, and that's usually where you first start to see the effects of slipping/failing. Meanwhile, the augers serve to break up the snow into manageable chunks, and feed it toward the center of the barrel. Once there, they help feed the snow back into the impeller. I use a good car paint sealant on the auger flights as well as the inside of the front bucket, and that seems to offer enough to let the auger flights slide through the snow they are moving.

But my between-use storage situation is different from what you describe. It all melts out between uses here, vs. the packed and refrozen snow you are leaving and finding the next time you go out. Accumulated snow and ice will continue to gather more in use, so you might need to clear the flights and also the impeller and barrel at the end of each use. Decide then if you want to refresh the was, sealant, fluid-film, WD-40, silicone spray or whatever before you go back out. Each of those gets applied to the flights, chute and other snow contact surfaces, and is relatively worthless if used on snow packed in and frozen.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

????? I am not putting it away packed with snow and ice, not sure where you got that impression. 

It accumulates as I use the machine, and I have to stop and knock it out mid-job (sometimes), but I ALWAYS clean it out before putting it back into the shed (if for no other reason than to keep the whole machine from freezing up, and to protect the PT wood floor from having extra moisture in there).

The paint isn't too bad on the augers, but could probably use touching up. I do have a small gravel area, and sometimes launch gravel through the machine. 

Will keep looking for info on the belt, thanks.

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> Mike, you are just finding out what I have also discovered: Those Hondas are cute as hell, start immediately but still, there's always a fly in the ointment. I've found similar results with their lawnmowers and tillers, as well. I am beginning to suspect a Honda 'Emperor has no clothes' situation.
> To explain: Everyone is told how great Hondas are, even though they are extremely high initial cost and parts are atrociously expensive, if you can find them at all. So, someone buys that expensive machine. Then they find the little peccadilloes with their operation, such as we have here on this thread. Frankly, are those folks now going to say, 'I spent big bucks, but was fooled'? No. They go on with the ruse to save face. And THAT'S why Honda's have such high re-sale values, the owner perpetuates the ruse until after they sell the machine to other folks who haven't yet been woke to the ruse. They unknowingly agree the Honda is a wonderfully 'clothed' machine and pay the exorbitant re-sale price. And the cycle repeats itself.
> 
> But hey, my fault is I think I can make anything run better, so that's why I'm coming to take that POS off your hands and supply you, even up, my Ariens.
> Look at all the complaints on new Ariens on this site! Too light, too complicated. You don't want that, do you? There isn't an easier machine to work on than mine. I know, I should ask for a few bucks, as I am taking on a 'problem child' and losing a classic, but we have to go out of our way for each other now and then.


----------



## comedic.hearsay (Dec 4, 2021)

Just pull the belt cover and see if the belt is working properly under load.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Spent 6 hours clearing snow yesterday, 5 of them with the blower running.

We had around 12-15 inches, and the EOD pile was as tall as the chute. Temperature was stupid cold, and the snow was probably the driest I've ever seen.

Very little (if any) clogging in the augers. I didn't touch the belt, and didn't spray anything.

So, the wetness of the snow seems to be a contributing factor. Unfortunately, I can't control the snow dryness, and much more often than not, it's on the wetter side. I need the machine to not clog, so I'll still search for a better solution.

Mike


----------

